# spraying baseboards with floor already installed



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone has sprayed baseboards with the floors already installed? I'm guessing you would have to put rosen paper all over the floors. Did you have any issues with the paint bleeding through the tape and getting on the floor? When the tape was removed, did it leave a funny ridge?


----------



## Chief Half-A-Coat (Jul 18, 2013)

depending on the floor I have the base shoe installed after I spray. as far as covering up, heck I cover the floors with rosin when I don't spray.

if your asking this question you might be biting off more than you can chew.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

Chief Half-A-Coat said:


> depending on the floor I have the base shoe installed after I spray. as far as covering up, heck I cover the floors with rosin when I don't spray.
> 
> if your asking this question you might be biting off more than you can chew.


I'm very new to new construction jobs. I've always been a repaint guy. The job is just a 1000 sqft basement.


----------



## bbair (Nov 18, 2012)

Lay your paper down, tape it tight to the base, spray it, pull the paper up, and your done. Obviously cover the whole floor. White tape is usually fine for me too. Also I can't stand when guys pre-tape and then lay the paper only to tape it down again: waste of time.

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Westview said:


> I'm very new to new construction jobs. I've always been a repaint guy. The job is just a 1000 sqft basement.


We have done it. Have the carpenters install the base on top of taped down rosin and score it out after. Not ideal, but does work. Probably would be fine in a basement.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

On anything but tile it will work fine. The grout lines leave gaps in the tape.


----------



## Paintdian (Apr 17, 2013)

I just made my first post about this exact topic a couple days ago. I have done this twice but on smaller side job bungalow renovations which is pretty straight forward because everything was done except light fixtures and door hardware. But doing only new construction with the company I work for I instantly loved when the carpenters install the baseboards in the carpet areas of the home during their trim work. So when I got the opportunity for a renovation repaint, including ceilings, I new I had to cover the entire floor any ways. Sprayed all the base in place. I love the final executions of being able to tape the base after its sprayed throughout the whole house. My original post was aimed at weather you guys wrap up the tile and hardwood, and spray finish throughout having the carpet areas still sub floor or is it better to tape and seal the carpet for finish spray after the instal damage. That is what I am pretty much planning on doing for the best finish...I hate brushing over carpet scuffs on sprayed base.

I would be interested to see what more guys have to say about this topic and their experiences in NC. If your spray finishing all the base installed do you do it before or after the carpet is put down?


----------



## Carl (Jun 18, 2011)

I would be very surprised if any painter waited until after carpet install to spray baseboard in carpeted rooms on new construction jobs. That's jut a lot of prep that is really not necessary.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I like to spray base before instillation. If your using a good flowing trim paint, like pro classic, a final brushed coat on an already sprayed surface can smooth out so well that you can barely tell it was brushed. 
I did this recently on some doors that had been sprayed with PC. It was a repaint and not feasible to spray the doors again. I rolled and brushed out some of the doors with a good full coat of PC, it flowed out so well they still looked sprayed. Another guy just rolled them with a velour roller, and some floetrol added, with the same results. Having that perfect sprayed base coat helps,

If I wanted to touch up sprayed base without leaving brush marks, I would use a foam roller. I use foam a lot of times to approximate a sprayed finish. Good way to touch up sprayed walls too. 

Spraying the base down after carpet seems like it would be a lot of extra work, with not much pay off. I can see what ya mean about not wanting brush touch up on nice sprayed base. 
Seems like it would be easier to protect the finished base with delicate surface tape during carpet instillation, than try to spray after carpet. Or try the foam touch up.


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

You don't have to red rosin all the floor to spray the base.

We've been using nothing but 12" paper,3m 2020.

Just use a fine finish 410,turn the pressure down a bit,keep the tip close and voila,sprayed base.

Have done it over all hard floors,carpet,just need the 12" all the way around it,never had anyone tell me I wiped out their house,been doing it in high end homes,offices, etc...

It aint that hard


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Could just brush it?


----------



## Mrlaroo (Oct 1, 2012)

propainterJ said:


> You don't have to red rosin all the floor to spray the base.
> 
> We've been using nothing but 12" paper,3m 2020.
> 
> ...


That is exactly what I do except I use a 311.


----------



## KD PAINTING (Nov 8, 2012)

If you take your time on taping the paper on there, you shouldn't have any problems with paint bleeding through. Good Luck!


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

Westview said:


> I was wondering if anyone has sprayed baseboards with the floors already installed? I'm guessing you would have to put rosen paper all over the floors. Did you have any issues with the paint bleeding through the tape and getting on the floor? When the tape was removed, did it leave a funny ridge?


We've done it several times. In describing the level of detail needed to successfully tape off the floor, the term "Zero Tolerance" is appropriate. If you've never done it, you may be surprised at how often you can slide the tape between the base and the floor. 

We've never had an issue with removal.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

GMack said:


> We've done it several times. In describing the level of detail needed to successfully tape off the floor, the term "Zero Tolerance" is appropriate. If you've never done it, you may be surprised at how often you can slide the tape between the base and the floor.
> 
> We've never had an issue with removal.


So true


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

The amount of time it would take for me to mask it and spray it would be going backwards.It doesn't take long to run a lot of base with a brush and a 2' square drop.


----------



## Those Painter Guy's (Jul 5, 2013)

cdaniels said:


> The amount of time it would take for me to mask it and spray it would be going backwards.It doesn't take long to run a lot of base with a brush and a 2' square drop.


Truth.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

We do it all the time. Prepped today.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Last week different house


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Last week at another job...


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Paradigmzz said:


> Last week at another job...


 That could be a 3M Ad as neatly as its done. 

Tight masking job :thumbsup:


----------



## Paintdian (Apr 17, 2013)

Paradigmzz said:


> We do it all the time. Prepped today.
> 
> View attachment 18055


You sprayed it all out in that house? Are those all respray repaints?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Paintdian said:


> You sprayed it all out in that house? Are those all respray repaints?


Full repaints. Including cabs in these three. Spray trim and cabs, depends on ceilings. If full house the same then we nlow the lids out. When ceilings run percentages of walls we roll out. Roll out all the walls. Blow out closets. We adjust to the situation. Ironically, we have gone all oil on these projects trim work as well for different reasons on each.


----------



## jpmallory0718 (Jul 18, 2015)

Paradigmzz said:


> We do it all the time. Prepped today.
> 
> View attachment 18055


I'm looking into trying this on repaints. However, prep is going to be critical. Any tips to achieving the results in your pictures of the prep work? Especially taping off floors/tile next to quarter mold?


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

When I do nc I spray all the trim in the entire house 2x first. This way it's all done. The base gets touched up at the end with a foam roller. I never spray baseboards on repaints. Not to sound like a jerk but that seems a Lil ridiculous to me. I would just brush it out my man. Spraying that base isn't gonna look a lot better than brushing it properly. It just seems like to much work to mask everything off just for baseboards. I could paint it with a brush way faster. Then masking it then cleaning everything up.


----------



## AV Painting (Apr 25, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> Full repaints. Including cabs in these three. Spray trim and cabs, depends on ceilings. If full house the same then we nlow the lids out. When ceilings run percentages of walls we roll out. Roll out all the walls. Blow out closets. We adjust to the situation. Ironically, we have gone all oil on these projects trim work as well for different reasons on each.


Why are you using blue tape to seal paper to itself? Use cheap tape for that


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

AV Painting said:


> Why are you using blue tape to seal paper to itself? Use cheap tape for that



Cheap (white) tape works better too. 

In some situations though, it might not be worth the extra hassle of including yet another sundry into the mix. You might save a few bucks by using two different tapes, but it's just an extra "thing" for crew to remember and keep up with. It's a question of does the increased complexity involved in the system overall justify the savings in material cost. 

The old mantra 'materials are cheaper than labor' still rings true to me.


----------



## AV Painting (Apr 25, 2012)

Yeah I guess you're only saving a couple bucks if its just a few rooms.


----------

